# MK3 Horn wiring colors



## dylanpeterz (Dec 18, 2012)

*MK3 Horn problems*

Hey guys. The horn stopped working (steering wheel fault) in my 96 12v GTI. I've decided to simply run an external button for the horn, but i cant figure which wire behind the steering wheel goes to the horn.

If you have any information to help that'd be great.
Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Brown/blue, it is a switched ground (it grounds the horn relay through the button to the steering column, and that sends a ground signal to the horns from the relay).


----------



## dylanpeterz (Dec 18, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> Brown/blue, it is a switched ground (it grounds the horn relay through the button to the steering column, and that sends a ground signal to the horns from the relay).


Thanks for the help. I located this wire and affirmed that it's the horn....and wired to an external switch. 
However, i'm now having further issues. 

.....the horn still wont sound. Fuse is already checked....

When its wired and i push the button, i can hear a click, almost like the horn is trying to work. 
I'm guessing a bad ground? 

Does the horn have a grounding wire physically at the horn itself?

I did however get it to chirp a couple times just but grounding the wire to different things......


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

The horn button only activates the relay, which then sounds the horn. You probably don't need that extra button, does the horn pad itself make the relay click? 

The horn gets switched 12v, and then the relay grounds it. Fuse 13 powers the horn. 

So the horn actually did work when the switch wire was grounded to different places? Maybe the horn is going bad itself.


----------



## dylanpeterz (Dec 18, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> The horn button only activates the relay, which then sounds the horn. You probably don't need that extra button, does the horn pad itself make the relay click?
> 
> The horn gets switched 12v, and then the relay grounds it. Fuse 13 powers the horn.
> 
> So the horn actually did work when the switch wire was grounded to different places? Maybe the horn is going bad itself.


The horn pad did nothing at all. When i wired it to the switch...I took out the fuse, could still her the relay clicking. 

Fuse back in, relay clicks and you can hear the horn trying to work but not fully sounding....playing with it yields ever so slight chirps.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

The fuse powers the horn, and the relay sends the ground. The relay had no fuse powering it. 

It sounds like you might have a bad horn, as well as maybe wowing issues to the button, but, to make sure, you can test the horn connector with s multimeter. Black/yellow wire should have 12v with ignition on, brown should have ground when the relay clicks. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------

